# Happy Christmas - in as many languages as possible



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I know that all posts are supposed to be in English, but I thought it might be fun to get some seasonal greetings in other languages.

In Kernewek (Cornish):
*Nadelik Lowen
ha
Blydhen Nowydh Da!*


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Guten Weinachten!

(That's good christmas. German.)


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

MoonfallTheFox said:


> Guten Weinachten!
> 
> (That's good christmas. German.)


 :lol: No. Your english is probably much better than your german. Did you use the Google translator? :lol:

"Frohe Weihnachten" is correct.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I see Roland has missed the bigger picture and the general 'good will' message of the post..... :roll:

Merry Christmas, people

:cbanner


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Roland, I have only been in german for a year and a half, I remembered what Weinachsten meant but couldn't remember what went with it! Ha.

Forgive my epic language failure. I try. (I love the language so much, but I have had trouble this year with it. Last year it was much easier. Now I have trouble remembering.)


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Dutch: Zalig Kerstfeest en een Gelukkig Nieuwjaar! :cheesesansanta


----------



## tom95 (Apr 1, 2010)

Polish: Wesołych Świąt i Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku !


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Glædelig Jul (danish)


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Joyeux Noel (French)

My time of year (KingNoel)


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Nadolig Llawlen
(welsh)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Happy Hannukah!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Italian: Buon Natale!


----------



## Sorka (Nov 30, 2011)

too late, but...
Veselé Vánoce a Šťastný Nový rok (Merry Christmas and Happy new year) - in czech
あけましておめでとう。(Akemashite omedetou.) - in japan


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Feliz Navidad

It's spanish.


----------

